# Lomography Introduces the Color Negative F²/400 35mm film



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 23, 2017)

```
<em>Lomography Color Negative F²/400 35mm</em></p>
<p>Go Against the Grain with a Rescued Film Rarity</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Bringing Back a Long-Lost Film:</strong> Seven years ago, Lomography rescued the very last master roll of 400 ASA film from some renowned Italian filmmakers.</li>
<li><strong>Carefully Stored as a Master Roll:</strong> Ever the ones to experiment, Lomography transported F²/400 from Italy to Vienna, after having stored it in the Czech Republic under ideal conditions, as one big roll. The results are astounding!</li>
<li><strong>Refined Grain with an X-Pro Feel: </strong>F²/400 is Color Negative like you’ve never seen it before — it produces refined colors with a beautifully unique, X-Pro feel. What’s more, in certain shooting conditions F²/400 produces shots with subtle blue overtones.</li>
<li>#<strong>FilmIsNotDead: </strong>The frequent revival of discontinued films proves that analogue photography is here to stay.</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28463 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Diana-Oprisescu.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Diana-Oprisescu-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Diana-Oprisescu_1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Diana-Oprisescu_1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Mathias-Fiegl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Lomography-Color-Negative-F˝2F400-35mm-c-Mathias-Fiegl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<hr />
<p><strong>Bringing Back a Long-Lost Film</strong></p>
<p>Lomography is all about being different — about ignoring the rules, trying something new, and going with the wackier option. In 2010, illustrious Italian manufacturers announced that they were going to stop producing film. But what initially appeared to be another victim of the digital age caught Lomography’s eye as a fantastic creative opportunity. Lomography jumped at it, snapping up the last ever master roll of 400 ASA film. Seven years later, having worked diligently to keep the fire of analogue photography burning, Lomography is excited to blow the dust off its one-of-a-kind hidden film gem and present it to you in 35mm format!</p>
<p><strong>Carefully Stored as a Master Roll</strong></p>
<p>By storing F²/400 as one big roll instead of slicing it up into 35mm strips, the quality of the film remained well protected. Stowed away in the Czech Republic for seven years, this film has developed a totally distinctive look.Lomography is thrilled to offer analogue photographers everywhere a once-in-a-lifetime chance to get their hands on a film unlike any other.Since it’s taken from the very last roll of 400 ASA, stock is very much limited! Snap up a 35mm roll from <a href="https://www.lomography.com/about/stores">Lomography Gallery Stores </a>worldwide for as little as 5.90 EUR/USD/GBP or make some great savings when buying packs of five or ten from the <a href="https://shop.lomography.com/lomography-film-f2-400-10-pack">Lomography Online Shop</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Refined Grain with an X-Pro Feel</strong></p>
<p>F²/400 is one-of-a-kind Color Negative. Having spent seven years aging like fine wine, F²/400 has retained all of its refined colors and beautifully unique tone. What’s more, it has developed hints of the characteristic X-Pro aesthetic and beautiful blueish tones in certain shooting conditions, making it unlike any other Color Negative film on the market. Your shots will be drenched in distinctive effects, making F²/400 the perfect film for experimenting and trying something new. Load up a variety of different cameras, switch between high and low ISO, and shoot in a range of conditions. Your images will stand out from the crowd!</p>
<p><strong>Technical Specifications</strong></p>
<p><strong>Film type:</strong> Color Negative

<strong>Format:</strong> 35mm

<strong>Develop:</strong> C-41

<strong>Sensitivity:</strong> 400 ISO</p>
<p><strong>Lomography’s Tip:</strong> Due to its age, the F²/400 enjoys getting more light than your standard 400 ISO film. For vibrant, X-pro like pictures and subtle, fine grain shoot the film in bright conditions.</p>
<p><strong>#FilmIsNotDead</strong></p>
<p>Kodak Ektachrome, FILM Ferrania, Bergger — the photography community is refusing to give up on analogue classics that suffered a momentary lapse in the face of a digital age. For years, Lomography has been at the forefront of this movement, leading the analogue photography community by releasing innovative new cameras, films and accessories every year. As the popular hashtag #filmisnotdead suggests, not only is analogue photography alive and well, but it’s here to stay. Long live the revival!</p>
<p><strong>Links for Editors</strong></p>
<p>Buy the Lomography Color Negative F²/400:</p>
<p>5 rolls — save 10%: <a href="https://shop.lomography.com/lomography-film-f2-400-5pack">https://shop.lomography.com/lomography-film-f2-400-5pack</a></p>
<p>10 rolls — save 15%: <a href="https://shop.lomography.com/lomography-film-f2-400-10-pack">https://shop.lomography.com/lomography-film-f2-400-10-pack</a></p>
<p>Check the full line of Lomography films: <a href="https://shop.lomography.com/en/films/lomography-film">https://shop.lomography.com/films/lomography-film</a></p>
<p>Do you prefer a hands-on shopping experience? Visit one of our stores:</p>
<p><a href="https://www.lomography.com/about/stores">https://www.lomography.com/about/stores</a></p>
<p>Develop your film in the LomoLab: <a href="https://www.lomography.com/magazine/309927-wherever-you-are-in-the-world-lomolab-it">https://www.lomography.com/magazine/309927-wherever-you-are-in-the-world-lomolab-it</a></p>
<p><strong>WHAT THE HELL IS LOMOGRAPHY?</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.lomography.com/about">www.lomography.com/about</a></p>
<p><strong>The Lomographic Society International </strong>is a globally-active organization dedicated to experimental and creative photography. Lomography stands for a freer and louder style of shooting — closer to life itself. Through the constantly expanding selection of innovative film cameras, instant cameras, Art Lenses, film & photographic accessories, Lomography promotes photography as a creative approach to communicate, absorb, and capture the world. <a href="https://www.lomography.com/about/stores">Lomography Gallery Stores and Embassy Stores</a> all over the world provide the full Lomography product range and a place for exhibitions, workshops, meet-ups and all Lomographic needs. <a href="https://www.lomography.com/">Lomography.com</a> is a thriving online community of creative individuals dedicated to experimenting with photography and pushing the boundaries of what’s possible. Through the enthusiastic engagement of Lomographic Society members, Lomography seeks to document the incredible planet around us in a never-ending archive of imagery — literally a global “Lomographic” portrait as seen through the eyes of countless individuals and cultures.</p>
<p><strong>WHO THE HELL ARE LOMOGRAPHERS?</strong></p>
<p>Lomographers can be anyone and everyone! All that matters is that you have a passion for photography — and a hunger for playing with the boundaries of what’s possible with this marvelous medium. Lomographers have wandering minds and ever-curious souls; a natural tendency to dance barefoot on rooftops, shoot from dusk ’til dawn, stay up until stupid o’clock to chase the sunrise. For Lomographers, the universe isn’t a place to be stared at and studied; it’s a maze to be explored and get lost in. Each day is a chance to stray off the beaten path, and find the still point of the turning world where great photography happens. The thirst to travel, create, experiment, make mistakes, share and experience this whole myriad of emotions is what keeps Lomographers restless on this little planet we call Earth.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## deleteme (Feb 24, 2017)

"Renowned Italian film manufacturer" That is not named but can only be Ferrania.

They made the cheapest color film short of the Chinese.
It was OK but in no way compared to Kodak, Fuji or Agfa films.
"Aging" a master roll is short for "WTF are we going to do with this thing?"

So now we have a limited number of overpriced rolls of degraded film that started out as nothing special being sold to hipsters who never lived in the age of film and the quality it aspired to.

Wine may get better with age but film, like fish and eggs, does not.


----------



## slclick (Feb 24, 2017)

Normalnorm said:


> "Renowned Italian film manufacturer" That is not named but can only be Ferrania.
> 
> They made the cheapest color film short of the Chinese.
> It was OK but in no way compared to Kodak, Fuji or Agfa films.
> ...



well said


----------



## infared (Feb 24, 2017)

The IQ makes the output from my Micro Four Thirds camera look EXTREMELY professional!!!!!! ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll stick with Ektar


----------



## LDS (Feb 25, 2017)

infared said:


> The IQ makes the output from my Micro Four Thirds camera look EXTREMELY professional!!!!!! ;D



For Lomography users, the idea of IQ is very different from yours...


----------

